# Goodwill Blanket Buddies-MK



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought a bag of stuffed animals at Goodwill. Threw the lot in the washer and didn't lose one of them. I put my GC to work knitting 12 inch squares 
(or near 12 inches). I cut off their little heads and legs, sewed them up, then, sewed them to the GC squares.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

What a great idea they are lovely


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

These are so cute!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

They're so cute


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Very Clever.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

great recycling idea. Did you just sew the heads and arms to the squares? x


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute! For kids? grandkids?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Now there's the reason I should have paid more attention to learning to properly hand sew! My creations wouldn't look that nice or last through one child's hug! 

Great idea and workmanship!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Cute! For kids? grandkids?


No, Ann. GKs are way too old for these. I made them off an idea I had. The animals cost me 13 cents each, so, couldn't lose much if plans didn't work out. 
I sewed them up and on the squares with upholstery thread to make sure they are snug.
Happy New Year and happy crafting.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG - what an adorable idea! Are the heads/arms sewn to the middle of the blankie? This would be an adorable charity project!

I see lots of blanket buddies when I search, but most are crochet with the heads also in crochet. I love your idea of recycling old stuffed animals. I have a house full of them. My now 30 yr old son had a huge collection, and we have no one to pass them on to. I can use up TWO stashes at once.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> OMG - what an adorable idea! Are the heads/arms sewn to the middle of the blankie? This would be an adorable charity project!
> 
> I see lots of blanket buddies when I search, but most are crochet with the heads also in crochet. I love your idea of recycling old stuffed animals. I have a house full of them. My now 30 yr old son had a huge collection, and we have no one to pass them on to. I can use up TWO stashes at once.


Yes, centered to square or slightly off square.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

They are so cute! What a clever idea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a nice bit of recycling! They look wonderful!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a great way of re-cycling.
They are adorable,


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are so cute! I have a bag full of stuffed animals left over from my own kids (Yea, it was a long time ago, over 20 years...30??) If I washed them maybe I could do this too. 

I also fell in love with the blanket buddies. I knit my version of one for our state fair in 2014. Wish I'd thought of your idea of using purchased stuffed animals!
Rita in Raleigh


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are really nice Boots but I don't think I could bring myself to cut the animal's heads off. Being as "daft as a brush" I would be saying sorry to each one as I took the scissors to it. Perhaps I would have to knit the blanket and then give a toy with it...perhaps knitting a big pocket for the toy to sit in.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

How clever is that! Great idea, Boots!


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

What a brilliant idea, I have a few soft animals sitting in my garage just thrown out by my 46year old daughter and a couple of dolls to dress. A different way to recycle them. What size do you make the blanket? Linda


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Great idea. I bought the pattern from Annie's attic but was disappointed as it was not easy to do it. The instructions were horrible. This is a better solution and nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Boots, That is brilliant! Will you sell them? donate them?
What every you do with them, it is a great idea!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Many children receive so many stuffed animals these days that the ones you can find at thrift shops have barely ever even been hugged. They are like new so this is a wonderful new use for them. Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

What a great idea. I think they would be so good for the police and fire fighters to give to children that may need them in traumatic situations. I have to do that.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

What a clever idea - I don't have a KM but the same would work for hand-knit or crochet


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

What a clever idea


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

I love this idea. They are adorable and you did a great job with them. Happy New Year!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

What a wonderful and clever idea.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a cute idea. I'm sure some little ones would be thrilled with them. 

No more stuffed toys around here. My daughter had tons when she was growing up, but packed them and took them with her when she moved to her own place. Though she's 31 and married now, she still buys or gets some as gifts, but mostly they're characters from Anime series or video games.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

boots said:


> I bought a bag of stuffed animals at Goodwill. Threw the lot in the washer and didn't lose one of them. I put my GC to work knitting 12 inch squares
> (or near 12 inches). I cut off their little heads and legs, sewed them up, then, sewed them to the GC squares.


This was a great idea!! I love how they turned out. Really cute


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

Great idea. I have purchased similiar things for my grandbabies and they cost almost $20 and they were made of fleece that piled - should have known I could have made them.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Boots....You are sooooooo good. Thanx for the idea.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Ditto - THX!


BarbaraBL said:


> They are so cute! What a clever idea!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are pretty cute.


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it's a awesome idea. I'm going to give it a try. Love it!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Terrific idea. (Just don't let children see headless stuffed animals. LOL)


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, my goodness, you are a clever person!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

This would be another good project for those of us still learning to knit, and for learning new stitches.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

What a great idea! I've made a few of the crocheted huggy blankets. What a pain.....swore I would never make another. But these are just too darn cute and so much easier that I might have to give it another go!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not near a cute as yours, but here is my first try. I decided to do a small swirl round blanket and use up some ends of cones while I was at it! Thanks for posting the idea, Boots!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Really cute, Reba. Swirl blanket is a great idea.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thank you for sharing.


----------

